# Newbie with a question



## Mark_N (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Just joined the forum to try and find out a little more about TT's

Am I being stupid or is there no "categories" to search through :? Every topic seeme to be grouped into one massive heading of "topics" within the category of MK1 (8N). Are there no sub categories such as "tuning" "suspension" "wheels and tyres" etc etc like every other forum. I think I am probably just being thick so any pointers would be appreciated. :mrgreen:

Cheers.


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome, no it is not set out like that, but there is a very good search function. Or you could post your questions and people will just answer them for you 

Dave


----------



## Mark_N (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Dave,

Hmmm, I guess the danger there with asking is getting the reply "USE THE SEARCH!!  "..... I'm really surprised


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

i have just sent you a PM mate 

Dave


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum. 

DAZ


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

